# Bait??



## BrewerE

I would like to know what you use for bait.. Please tell me what is the most succesful thing you have used for panfish and crappie


----------



## Benelliman

Waxworms


----------



## GB Huntress

I second that :wink:


----------



## TANATA

chunks of earth worm.


----------



## kentucky_country_boy

a always use a 1 in tube jig and bob it in and out of the cattails and heavy moss but i have never had a sorry day fishing with small to mediun minnows.


----------



## holmsvc

BrewerE said:


> I would like to know what you use for bait.. Please tell me what is the most succesful thing you have used for panfish and crappie


Where and what time of year are you fishing?


----------



## dbldcrappie

1/16th oz Jigum Jigs tipped with a chartreuse crappie nibble. http://www.rdlwebs.com/jigum/


----------



## Feather Freeks

Wax worms, iv'e had better luck with waxies on horizontal jigs though, for my verticals jigs i like to use euro larva.


----------



## Tracker21

Ive had my best luck on Spikes and small minnows this year.


----------



## AlpineArcher24

Beetle spins and white swirl tails


----------



## cmdrstp

Floating live fathead minnows! Guarantee.


----------



## binfishin

ive had luck with fresh minnows pinched in half and put on a 1/16th - 1/32nd oz. charteuce, or glow in the dark tube jigs off of a bobber


----------



## laddybug3

Wax worms, earth worms, and a jig with a grub.


----------



## iceman09

I really have luck with a rapala jigging rap and a couple wax worms. but be aware tha little pike like those too.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Spikes(blue), Wax Worms, on a small fatboy white glow, using a spring bobber rod, and a Marcum.


----------



## TN trout'n'bass

I dont own a boat, but the lake i fish for crappie and bluegill at has a far extending dock, and so, during the winter or cold temps, i use a yellow, blue, or red jig with a shiny or viibrant skirt tipped with a wax worm or a cricket. But during warmer days, i will use a hook and bobber with a single split- shot with a cricket or wax worm for bait. As for lures, though, The best is a small tube or squid, beetle spin, a jig, or a small plastic minnow.

Hope it works for you and good luck!


----------



## deacon

maggots or spikes are best in the winter

plastics work fine in spring and summer, sometimes in summer tip hook with a piece of leech.


----------



## KEN W

Spikes/Eurolava.....last on the hook much longer than waxies.....I only use wax worms when I can't find spikes.


----------



## tyler fields

i use rootbeer colored curly tails livebait takes all the sport out of it


----------



## teamducker

spring...crappie minnows for live bait
artificial...puddlejumpers or blue and white tubes are killer!

ice fishing...euros on one and crappie minnow on other


----------



## que_heffner

In Ohio I use a small chartreus and black tube jig tipped with a small shiner.

In Illinois in my back yard I throw a white twister tail and leadhead hook no bait and reel it in slow.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay

Live crickets


----------

